# Red tegu?



## Roxberry (Aug 15, 2015)

I am new to tegu talk and just had a few questions. I have delt with black and whites my whole life but just recently I got the opportunity to get a red. Is this 100% red? She looks really light colored to me. Just looking for some info thanks.


----------



## BigJay8232 (Aug 29, 2015)

Looks like a BnW/Red Hybrid to me. Still a Gorgeous Girl none the less


----------



## Roxberry (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks I just wish there was a way to find out for sure


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 29, 2015)

I agree. Looks like a hybrid and is pretty. Who was the vendor? They should know. 

I believe the best tegus are the ones you want. I like line breeding for sure but do not get the attraction to hybridizing. I don't know if their value is more or less than a pure red. Still, you pay for a red, you should get a red with no doubt.


----------



## Roxberry (Aug 29, 2015)

No vendor I just have a bunch of other monitors and a friend of a friend had her and apparently somewhere down the line they said this girl had a bad temperament. I have yet to see it but who knows. The person who turned her over said it was a red but it just didn't look 100% right to me. I know there are supposed to be high white reds and all sorts of mixes now, I was just trying to get an idea of what I was dealing with. Thanks again for all the input!


----------



## Roxberry (Aug 29, 2015)

I really want a red male so if anybody know of someone trying to rehome one please let me know. Thanks


----------

